# Tape pro CT :(



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Not the way to start with my first purchase from TP. Right out of the box 









Other than this cracked cone, it looks like a nice tool. I'll have to wait to find out though.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bummer - Hope TapePro looks after you, I am sure they wish this wasn't on DWT


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Bummer - Hope TapePro looks after you, I am sure they wish this wasn't on DWT


I'm guessing Square Foot is from North America, or his name would be square meter. I think Trim-tex looks after the distribution of the tools here. So you know he would be looked after.:thumbup:

But if square foot lives in the same town as Moose boy (sudbury) he might be chit out of luck:jester:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Bummer - Hope TapePro looks after you, I am sure they wish this wasn't on DWT


There's no doubt that TP will stand behind their tools. Any type of manufacturing can have sporadic inconsistency. This is an easily replaced part but nevertheless,... it is an inconvenience to the end user.

I just believe that when an issue is brought to light on a public forum it makes manufacturers take notice and tighten up on QC. 

A couple of weeks ago, I received an angle head (different brand) that is a very nice piece of machining but was set up completely wrong. It should never have been sent out like this and definitely shouldn't be up to the purchaser to fix.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm guessing Square Foot is from North America, or his name would be square meter. I think Trim-tex looks after the distribution of the tools here. So you know he would be looked after.:thumbup:
> 
> But if square foot lives in the same town as Moose boy (sudbury) he might be chit out of luck:jester:


Joe (Trim-Tex) takes care of me here too! :thumbsup:
How do you think I got my TapePro tube?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Square Foot,
I'm sure the damage will have occurred during shipping.
We will look after you - can you PM me the details of where you purchased it?

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

tomg said:


> Hi Square Foot,
> I'm sure the damage will have occurred during shipping.
> We will look after you - can you PM me the details of where you purchased it?
> 
> ...


We knew you would Tom - Good on ya mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I may have jumped the gun on this QC comment. 

Tom has explained how this was most likely due to shipping and not manufacturing. What he said does make sense.

I humbly apologize.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

36" & 24" TAPEPRO Compound tubes are in stock as well as TAPEPRO outside 90 Mud Heads and single ribbon Flat Mud Heads for Mud Set Flat Tear Away


----------

